# Dodds: Titer Tests



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Avoid unnecessary vaccines with titer tests (Part III)* by Dr. W. Jean Dodds 10/11/12 http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/post/33393350071/vaccines-titer-testing-animals

In my last two posts, I discussed the potential side-effects (vaccinosis) of over-vaccinating our pets, and the difference between MLV (modified live) and killed vaccines. I cautioned that dogs and cats with immune-mediated diseases are especially vulnerable to vaccinosis, since over-vaccination places additional stress on their already compromised immune systems and has been linked to autoimmune disease. So, then, what is the solution to this dilemma? How can you protect your pet from over-vaccination and the risk of contracting a life-threatening disease at the same time? Fortunately, the solution is simple and affordable. Titer tests.

*What is a titer test?*

A titer test is a simple blood test that measures a dog or cat’s antibodies to vaccine viruses (or other infectious agents). For instance, your dog may be more resistant to a virus whereas your neighbor’s dog may be more prone to it. Titers *accurately* assess protection to the so-called “core” diseases (distemper, parvovirus, hepatitis in dogs, and panleukopenia in cats), enabling veterinarians to judge whether a booster vaccination is necessary.  All animals can have serum antibody titers measured instead of receiving vaccine boosters. The only exception is rabies re-vaccination. There is currently no state that routinely accepts a titer in lieu of the rabies vaccine, which is required by law.

There are commercially available vaccine titer tests for dogs that can be performed in a laboratory or also in the veterinarian’s office for faster results. Several commercial and university veterinary diagnostic labs and Hemopet offer reliable titer testing for dogs, cats and horses. 

*What do I do if the titer shows that my pet has immunity?*

If your pet’s titer levels show that an adequate immune memory has been established, you do not need to create the potential for vaccinosis by introducing unnecessary antigen, adjuvant, and preservatives into his body via booster vaccines. Instead, skip the boosters and have your dog re-titered in three years.

*Are there downsides to titering?*

There is no downside to titering your pet. However,  be aware that some veterinarians may be resistant to performing titer tests in lieu of vaccination. These veterinarians are misinformed and incorrectly believe that measuring an animal’s serum antibody titers is not a valid method of determining his immunity to infectious diseases, or that this testing is too costly. 

With all due respect to these professionals, this represents a misunderstanding of what has been called the “fallacy of titer testing,” because research has shown that once an animal’s titer stabilizes, it is likely to remain constant for many years. Properly immunized animals have sterilizing immunity (immunity that prevents further infection even when an animal is exposed) that not only prevents clinical disease but also prevents infection, and only the presence of antibody can prevent infection. 

As stated by the eminent expert Ronald Schultz, DVM of the University of Wisconsin in discussing the value of vaccine titer testing, “You should avoid vaccinating animals that are already protected, and titer testing can determine if adequate, effective immunity is present. It is often said that the antibody level detected is ‘only a snapshot in time.’ That’s simply not true; it is more a ‘motion picture that plays for years.’”

Furthermore, protection as indicated by a positive titer result is not likely to suddenly drop off unless an animal develops a severe medical condition or has significant immune dysfunction. It’s important to understand that viral vaccines prompt an immune response that lasts much longer than the immune response elicited by contracting the actual virus. Lack of distinction between the two kinds of responses may be why some practitioners think titers can suddenly disappear.

*What if the titer test is negative?*

Interpreting titers correctly depends upon the disease in question. Some titers must reach a certain level to indicate immunity, but with the clinically important “core” diseases vaccines, the presence of any measurable antibody indicates protection. 

A positive titer test result is fairly straightforward, but a negative titer test result can be more difficult to interpret. This is because a negative titer is not the same thing as a zero titer, and it doesn’t necessarily mean that the animal is unprotected. A negative result usually means that the titer has failed to reach a desired threshold antibody level, but a low titer may still mean that the dog is protected upon exposure, as it doesn’t reflect tissue levels of immunity.

*What’s the bottom line on titers?*

More than a decade of experience with vaccine titer testing and published studies in refereed journals show that 92 – 98% of dogs and cats that have been properly vaccinated develop good measurable antibody titers to the infectious agent measured. In general, serum antibody titers to the “core” vaccines along with any natural exposures last a minimum of 7 – 9 years, and likely are present for life. This corresponds with what we see clinically, as the number of cases and deaths due to these diseases has decreased significantly in the vaccinated population. 

The bottom line is that using vaccine titer testing as a means to assess vaccine-induced protection will likely result in your pet avoiding needless and potentially harmful booster vaccinations. And that is a huge benefit for a simple blood test!


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for these posts! Very informative.

I am lucky in that my vet doesnt recommend yearly revaccinations (altho many pet owners still insist on it. Go figure). It is nice that there is some more scientific support for this. 

Are there any recommended titer levels?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I stumbled on to Dr Dodds with a thyroid problem of my spayed female...
I actually got to talk to her on the phone, since i was at a loss with the /vets i then had at hand (we just moved) and noone cold help us the way I was hopeing. 
Her book on Thyroid, that is mentioned is very informative, occationally technical. But she knows what she is talking about.
I agree with the over vaccinating, there are a lot of health issues involved with the vaccines... 

Here is another link to way more info....

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/VACCINE1.HTM


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

for anyone who might become involved, Japan now requires titering in addition to many other rqmnts prior to entry. the rules have made it almost impossible to bring a pup here :-(((((
- and unfortunately after the dog starts living here they seem to forget the benefit and revert to an annual vax rqmnt :-((((
- when a country gets to a rabies free status they seem to go overboard sometimes to keep it that way

this often has a BIG negative impact on US service members who try and bring their family dog with them when they transfer here, and many dogs get left behind since the "military" does not always encourage pets to move with the family ... often more concerned with keeping base housing areas litter free than supporting the "quality of life" issues they claim to support :-(((

there are two sides to titering; glad the article did bring up some of those issues 
complicated issues but glad that the cons of over vaccinating is being recognized .... 

but still a long way to go


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

mel boschwitz said:


> Thanks for these posts! Very informative.





mel boschwitz said:


> I am lucky in that my vet doesnt recommend yearly revaccinations (altho many pet owners still insist on it. Go figure). It is nice that there is some more scientific support for this.
> 
> Are there any recommended titer levels?


 You're welcome. The information below might help answer that question for you:

This is what Dr. Ronald Schultz had to say in his 2007 presentation to the AKC Canine Health Foundation entitled,*What Everyone Needs to Know About Canine Vaccines and Vaccination Programs: http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007Conf/What%20Everyone%20Needs%20to%20Know%20About%20Canine%20Vaccines.htm*


_*"*_My own dogs, those of my children and grandchildren are vaccinated with MLV CDV, CPV-2, CPI, andCAV-2 vaccines* once *as puppies after the age of 12 weeks. An *antibody titer is performed two or more weeks later and if found positive our dogs are never again vaccinated. *I have used this vaccination program with modifications (CAV-2 replaced CAV-1 vaccines in 1970's and CPV-2 vaccines were first used in 1980) since 1974!_ I have never had one of our dogs develop CDV,CAV-1 or CPV-2 even though they have had exposure to many dogs, wildlife and to virulent CPV-2 virus. _You may say that I have been lucky, but it is not luck that protects my dogs, it is immunologic memory.

The vaccines in the quote above are CDV (distemper), CPV-2 (parvovirus), CPI (canine parainfluenza), and CAV-2 (hepatitis), and Dr. Ronald Schultz is the Chair of the Department of Pathobiological Sciences at the University of Wisconsin School of Veterinary Medicine. His challenge and serological studies on canine vaccines form a large part of the scientific data base upon which the 2003, 2006, and 2011 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines are based, as well as the 2007 World Small Animal Veterinary Association's Vaccine Guidelines.


----------

